# Worlds smallest revolver



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I've seen that before a few years ago... Now, to find a CCW holster for it...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Uh...is it a 5 or 6 shooter?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

6 shooter. It is a scaled down version of the Colt Python. I think the caliber was something like a 2mm rimfire.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I qualify w/ that the next time I have to renew my CCW?!!?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For whoever might be interested in minatures, Uberti offers scaled minuatures of many of their guns, both handguns and rifles. I have seen some of these and they are works of art.

Costly, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> I think the caliber was something like a 2mm rimfire.


Do they sell a miniture reloading press to make your own ammo? :roll:


----------

